# probleme pour installer Boot camp



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour
Apres plusieurs essais pour installer Windows 10 et surement quelques bêtises faites de ma part, je n'arrive manifestement pas à m'en sortir.
Je suis sur Imac 27 fin 2012 avec un fusion Drive de 1.12 TO avec la dernière version GM de High Sierra (bêta 10.13 (17A362a)).
Il y a quelques temps avec une ancienne version de l'OS sa marché mais depuis Sierra et même avec celle d'avant je n'y arrive plus. j'avais laissé tomber mais j'ai voulu retenter mais rien à faire et je croix bien que j'ai foutu la merde dans les volumes du DD.

pour faire cours voici le résultat du DISKUTIL :





> -bash-3.2# diskutil list
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
> ...



a la dernière tentative d'instal de BOOTcamp j'ai pu aller jusqu' au partitionnage mais après sa écran noir, au bout d'un moment je reboot et la je tombe sur une page noir avec une ligne de commande  me demandant de mettre un support pour booter dessus (ma clef d'installation était sur le mac).
je redémarre idem, je tente un démarrage avec "alt", il ne m'affiche que le disque de récupération mais quand je démarre dessus je me retrouve avec ma cession mac, à n'y rien comprendre...
je supprime la partition BOOTCAMP sans problème et redémarre mais je reste sur un écran blanc...
 pour m'en sortir je fais un reset de la PRAM et je boot sur ma session normalement.

par contre quand je fais un démarrage avec "alt" pour voir je n'ai que le disque de récupération qui est en faite ma cession .
(j'arrive par contre à lancer le disque de récupération au démarrage avec les raccourcies "cmd-N")

je pense que le problème vient de la première fois ou je n'arrivais pas a faire l'installation de Windows il y a quelques temps, j'ai trifouillé avec le terminal avec la cession de récupération.

Si une âme charitable peu m'aider, snif
merci


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Salut *Doozers
*
Quel est ton problème actuel - exactement ?

En inspectant le tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil list* > je note que ton passage à High Sierra n'a pas affecté ta configuration de départ : le volume de ton OS *Macintosh HD* réside toujours sur un système de stockage *CoreStorage* de type Fusion Drive (Apple ayant bloqué provisoirement la conversion à l'*APFS* des Fusion Drives impliquant un disque à plateaux).

Mais ton volume *Macintosh HD* ne fait actuellement que *863,5 Go* > au lieu des *1,1 To* attendus. Tu as donc supprimé une partition *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *150 Go* > sans que son espace n'ait été récupéré à ton Fusion Drive --> est-ce que c'est la récupération de cet espace qui constitue ton problème ?

Je note par ailleurs à la série d'images-disques en RAM affichées par le tableau > ainsi qu'à l'invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* > que tu as passé ta commande *diskutil list* dans le «Terminal» du *Recovery OS* de secours. Est-ce à dire que tu ne peux plus démarrer sur ton OS High Sierra du volume *Macintosh HD* ? - car si tu le peux > je te signale que tu disposes du «Terminal» de l'OS à l'adresse : Applications > Utilitaires > «Terminal.app».


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

salut MAcomaniac
j'aimerais avoir mon DD comme à l'achat, et pouvoir installer une partition pour windows 10, chose que je n'arrive pas a faire.
j'arrive a démarrer maintement sur ma session mais je pense que j'ai tellement trafiquer le DD que du coup Boot Camp doit perdre les pédales ....

j'ai une sauvegarde de ma session et j'aimerais remettre le DD à zéro (comme à l'achat du mac si possible)
si tu as besoin d'autre info avec le terminal demande moi.
merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Ta session dans l'OS ouverte > va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal» (celui de l'OS, donc   : il est plus facile de poster des retours de commandes dans le contexte de ta session).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


cette commande retourne le tableau du système de stockage *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive

=> poste ce tableau ici (entre des balises de code comme précédemment) --> j'ai besoin de vérifier quelque chose concernant les disques virtuels de ton *CoreStorage*.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

Voila 


> CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
> 
> |
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Il n'y a pas d'erreur de taille interne au *CoreStorage* (ce qui est toujours embêtant).

Passe la commande (copier-coller)  :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 291023EE-4D9F-4C16-9563-7D9DB4B8597D 0b
```


qui récupère l'espace libre (situé sur le HDD sous la partition *Recovery HD disk1s3*) au *Conteneur CoreStorage*.

Si la vérification préliminaire du système de fichiers *JHFS+* du volume *Macintosh HD* ne retourne pas d'erreur > ce volume devrait être dilaté à une taille de *1,1 To* (avec le *CoreStorage* qui le supporte et la partition *disk1s2* du HDD) --> poste alors le retour d'un *diskutil list* pour confirmation. S'il y a un message d'erreur à la vérification > signale-le.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

j'ai un code erreur 





> diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 291023EE-4D9F-4C16-9563-7D9DB4B8597D 0b
> 
> The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 291023EE-4D9F-4C16-9563-7D9DB4B8597D
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

À y regarder de près > je constate un décalage de taille interne au *CoreStorage*. En effet, le *Logical Volume* (disque virtuel qui supporte le volume *Macintosh HD*) a une taille de *863 Go* > tandis que la somme des 2 *Physical Volumes* (magasins de stockage physique inscrits sur les 2 partitions de disques) est de *869 Go*.

Il y a donc un décalage de *6 Go* - ce qui n'est pas négligeable. Tente la commande spécialisée :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeVolume 291023EE-4D9F-4C16-9563-7D9DB4B8597D 0b
```


qui s'efforce de dilater le *Logical Volume* en interne au *Conteneur CoreStorage* > pour le rendre congruent en taille à la somme des 2 *Physical Volumes*.

=> Cette commande est très rarement validée --> quel est le retour d'affichage ?


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

voila le résultat


> diskutil coreStorage resizeVolume 291023EE-4D9F-4C16-9563-7D9DB4B8597D 0b
> 
> The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 291023EE-4D9F-4C16-9563-7D9DB4B8597D
> 
> ...



et j'ai refais un 
diskutil cs list


> CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
> 
> |
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

La commande d'augmentation de taille du *Logical Volume* n'a pas retourné d'erreur > mais cet affichage  :

```
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 863 478 611 968 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
```
 qui paraît dire qu'il y a bien eu dilatation. Le problème étant que la taille mesurée à la fin de l'opération est exactement la même que la taille initiale = *863 Go*.

Retente la commande précédente :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 291023EE-4D9F-4C16-9563-7D9DB4B8597D 0b
```


qui demande la récupération de l'espace libre de *150 Go* externe au *CoreStorage* - mais qui ne peut être validée que si la taille du *Logical Volume* est adéquate en interne au *CoreStorage* à celle des 2 magasins de stockage *Physical Volumes*.

=> quel retour obtiens-tu ?


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

meme erreur


> diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 291023EE-4D9F-4C16-9563-7D9DB4B8597D 0b
> 
> The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 291023EE-4D9F-4C16-9563-7D9DB4B8597D
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

[Eurêka  !] Je viens de trouver où est le problème. Ça aurait dû me sauter aux yeux d'entrée.

Dans ton premier tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil list* > il est mentionné concernant la partition de secours sur le HDD :

```
3: Apple_Boot Recovery HD 251.6 GB disk1s3
```

càd. que la partition *Recovery HD* > au lieu de faire les *650 Mo* réglementaires > fait *251,6 Go*. Elle a donc aborbé par erreur les *250 Go* de la partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée et elle retient cet espace captif. Pas étonnant s'il n'est pas possible de redimensionner le *Conteneur CoreStorage*  !

Il est possible d'effectuer des manipulations sur cette partition > mais il me faut savoir au préalable si tu as une sauvegarde et en quoi elle consiste ?


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

lol
j'ai la sauvegarde d'aujourd'hui.

mais j'ai pas mal de chose sur le cloud aussi , donc pas de soucis si on ne doit pas utiliser la sauvegarde TM

je peux faire une clean instal et je mettrais mes prog après c'est pas un soucis, tout le reste est sur le cloud (photos, musique ....)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Il faut être très prudent avec la partition *Recovery HD* d'un Fusion Drive > parce que le volume *Recovery HD* ne joue que secondairement le rôle d'abriter le *Recovery OS* de secours démarrable > mais prioritairement celui de 2è « *booter* » (déclencheur) du *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage*.

Passe la commande [non publique] :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk1s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```
 --> une demande de *password* va s'afficher à la validation (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau.


cette commande change le type de la partition *disk1s3* > du type *Apple_Boot* au type *Apple_HFS* - ce qui, le système de fichiers du volume étant *JHFS+*, autorise son re-partitionnement.

=> si tu n'as pas obtenu de message d'erreur > poste le tableau retourné par un *diskutil list* en confirmation.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

j'ai sa comme erreur :


> asr: Volume adjustment failed: Operation not permitted



*diskutil list :*


> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Bon : je pense qu'on va jeter l'éponge question re-partitionnement de la *Recovery HD*. Il va falloir supprimer le *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive > le recréer > ré-installer un Système.

Je vois un volume intitulé *TimeMachine iMac*  : quel est l'OS recelé dans cette sauvegarde  ?


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

la GM de High Sierra bêta 10.13 (17A362a)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Donc après suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive > tu veux ré-installer  High Sierra à partir de ta sauvegarde TM ?


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

sa met égale, peut être une clean install et après je peux faire un TM pour récupérer mes données.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Tu ne peux pas faire une clean install de High Sierra. 

En démarrant avec les touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) = démarrage par Internet > tu peux ré-installer Sierra 10.12.6 en clean install après recréation du Fusion Drive (il n'est pas possible de supprimer le Fusion Drive en démarrant sur la *Recovery HD* locale > car elle est solidaire du *CoreStorage* et doit être supprimée avec lui).

Sinon > tu peux démarrer sur le volume T*imeMachine iMac* et restaurer High Sierra dans le volume du nouveau Fusion Drive.

=> à toi de choisir.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

on va faire l'option 2 si tu veux

je peux aussi DL High sierra, la mettre sur une partition du DD externe et booter dessus ?
comme j'ai fais pour installer la GM vu que j'étais avec la version installée avec le format APFS sur la béta précédente

t'embête pas on va faire comme sa :
"tu peux démarrer sur le volume T*imeMachine iMac* et restaurer High Sierra dans le volume du nouveau Fusion Drive."
ce sera plus simple


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Alors re-démarre la touche *alt* pressée > choisis le volume *TimeMachine iMac* et démarre dessus. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal».

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 pour ré-obtenir le tableau du *CoreStorage*. Sélectionne tout en haut l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume Group* = *9A73324F-EC76-4087-B4FE-715A7BF23CE2* et par *⌘C* colle-le dans le presse-papier.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 9A73324F-EC76-4087-B4FE-715A7BF23CE2
```
 (où tu colles par *⌘V* l'*UUID* en fin de commande - respecte les espaces !)


cette commande supprime le Fusion Drive en désolidarisant les 2 disques > et en remontant 2 volumes *Untitled* sur les 2 partitions principales.

Passe alors un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau comme tu avais fait depuis le mode *Recovery* (en passant par le «Safari» de "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*").


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

je colle exactement sa dans le terminal ? :      diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 9A73324F-EC76-4087-B4FE-715A7BF23CE2


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Oui > exactement.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

ok a dans 5 mn je relance la bécane....


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

voila ce que j'ai mtn :


> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...



ah ah c'est pas le mm compte mais c'est bien moi ;-)


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

je me suis trompé de compte...


> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Alors tout va bien --> la 1ère étape a réussi.

Maintenant le Fusion Drive se recrée en 2 commandes -->

*- 1°* par la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG Fusion disk0s2 disk1s2
```


tu crées un *Conteneur CoreStorage* > avec 2 *Physical Volumes* inscrits sur les 2 partitions *disk0s2* & *disk1s2*

À la fin de la commande > tu vois s'afficher l'*UUID* du nouveau *Logical Volume Group* > du type : *xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx* Cette fois > il va falloir que tu saisisses la prochaine commande à la main. Donc sélectionne le réel *UUID* de ton Terminal équivalant à mon *xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx* et par *⌘C* copie-le dans le presse-papier.

----------

*- 2°* par la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
 (que tu saisis à la main > en respectant les espaces séparateurs > et en collant par *⌘V *l'*UUID* de ton presse-papier à la place exacte de mon *xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx* ; mets bien *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""*)


tu crées la partie sommitale du *CoreStorage*  > qui va monter un volume * Macintosh HD* au format *JHFS+*

=> une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 devrait valider le dispositif.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

voila 





> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Fusion Drive recréé. Mais c'est vrai  ! il reste toujours l'espace libre à récupérer...

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack F7EEEED6-A114-4E6D-9AD1-6F1AA394153D 0b
```
 (où tu colles l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume* = *F7EEEED6-A114-4E6D-9AD1-6F1AA394153D* à sa place dans la commande)


tu devrais récupérer un volume *Macintosh HD* de *1,1 To*.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

voila et j'ai fais un diskutil list ensuite :


> diskutil coreStorage resizeStack F7EEEED6-A114-4E6D-9AD1-6F1AA394153D 0b
> 
> The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is F7EEEED6-A114-4E6D-9AD1-6F1AA394153D
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Tu es bon ce coup-ci  : tu as un *Macintosh HD* de *1,1 To*.

Tu peux lancer ta récupération *TM* à destination de ce volume.

Note une chose : la partition *disk1s3* (actuellement numérotée *disk1s4* - ça se recalera) du HDD est un *booter Boot OS X*. Cette partition ne sera transformée en *Recovery HD* que si tu appliques > après ta récupération *TM* et ta session ré-ouverte > un installateur de High Sierra (que tu as déjà) au volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

ok concernant la mise en place du volume bootcamp par la suite sa devrait plus poser de probleme ?
dans tous les cas je te remercie énormément pour ton aide, j'ai eu de la chance de tomber sur toi.
encore merci


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

. (c'est pour faire s'afficher ton message. Il y a un bogue en charnière de page.)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Non  : tu es bon pour un prochain repartitionnement *BOOTCAMP*.

Méfie-toi sur un point  : lorsque la version publique de High Sierra sortira > je ne pense pas qu'elle s'installe "sur" une beta. Donc tu seras peut-être être obligé de sauvegarder tes données > effacer le volume *Macintosh HD* (sans casser le Fusion Drive) > installer la version publique > récupérer tes données sans l'OS par l'«Assistant de Migration».


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

Je perdrais aussi la partition boot camp ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Non  : la partition *BOOTCAMP* ne serait pas touchée.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

Merci pour tout. J’espere que sa servira aussi à d’autres personnes.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

J'aurai préféré opérer le re-partitionnement de ta *Recovery HD* qui faisait *251 Go* (c'était plus marrant)-






Curieusement, un test direct sur la *Recovery HD* de mon OS montrait que le changement de type (*Apple_Boot* --> *Apple_HFS*) était validé sans difficulté. Mais je n'avais pas de *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive. J'aurai peut-être dû te refaire faire le test, quand tu as démarré sur ta sauvegarde TM, au premier lancement du «Terminal». Pour vérifier si, l'OS dépendant du Fusion Drive non démarré, la partition *Recovery HD* supportait alors le changement de type (c'est la condition pour un re-partitionnement).

Je manquais de présence d'esprit ce matin. Je n'avais même pas vu en première lecture que la partition *Recovery HD* avait absorbé l'espace libre et que là était la clé du problème.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

C’est déjà pas mal ce que tu as fait même si tu avais la tête dans le c... 
je suis en train de créer la partition boot camp. Je te dirais si tout a bien fonctionné.


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

Partition boot camp ->. Ok
Redémarrage sur clef usb -> ok
Installation de Windows 10 en cour .....


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2017)

Pour revenir sur l'accident de ta *Recovery HD* qui avait absorbé l'espace libéré par l'ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP* (*251 Go*) -->


est-ce que tu as eu l'impression que c'était dû à une erreur de l'«Assistant BootCamp»  ? après quoi tu te serais démené comme un beau diable avant de demander de l'aide ici  ?

ou bien est-ce que tu as eu l'impression que ç'aurait pu provenir des manipulations que tu as faites dans le «Terminal» (ou l'«Utilitaire de Disque»)   ?


----------



## Doozers (17 Septembre 2017)

Non sa viens de moi. Il y a quelques mois peut être une bonne année j’ai voulu installer Windows 7. Après le formatage de la partition boot camp dans l’instaleur Windows celui ci a refusé de s’installer sur celle ci. Et c’est de là que j’ai commencé à toucher à tout en vein. Et la suite tu la connais


----------



## Doozers (20 Septembre 2017)

Pour conclure tout marche nickel, un grand merci à Macomaniac pour sa réactivité et ses compétences, encore merci.
et promis je ne toucherais plus à l'architecture du DD  ;-)


----------

